

‮LTR  - zhoutong
http://xkcd.com/1137/

======
zhoutong
I entered the title by copying & paste from my iPad. It seems that the Unicode
character was carried over. Interesting!

------
cpg
Funny! And coool trick. Wonder how long does it take for others to start
hacking titles with that trick :)

Just for content: It's remarkable how some things like these are not tested
routinely, since it's hard to tell for non-native speakers to find issues!

------
zokier
I feel like there should have been a better solution to RTL/LTR annotation.
Stuff like this makes me wish that there would be some well-defined subset of
Unicode which would be less pita to handle.

------
sjmulder
If you inspect the title of the comic with Firebug it shows up as:

    
    
        <div id="ctitle"><vid/>RTL
    

Fun stuff.

------
anvandare

        <style> * { text-replace: "\202e" ""; } </style>
    

Well, I _think_ that would work, anyway.

------
duiker101
Nice way to draw attention, I was like "wtf...". Nice!

